# Patrick signs flurry of bills into law



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Legislation designed to toughen Massachusetts' response to the state's ongoing substance abuse troubles was among four bills signed into law by Gov. Deval Patrick on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/politics/gov-patrick-signs-flurry-of-bills-into-law/27340958#!bxQs9m


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

To save you the aggravation, i'll paraphrase:

Even more of your tax dollars will be used to support junkies and others who vote D. 'Nothing for you surf. Get back to work!'


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

100+ heroin overdoses this year = Public health Crisis? Ho-hum


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> 100+ heroin overdoses this year = Public health Crisis? Ho-hum


I'd say he's trying to protect the democratic voter base, but we already know they can still vote long after they're dead.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

mpd61 said:


> Public health Crisis?


Nope! You ingest illegal homemade substances previously stored in the crack of another dregs ass, you get what you deserve.

Call it what you will: Darwin, self-correction, controlled burn, taking out the trash.
Taxpayers cannot afford anymore parasites.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Your cigarette tax $$ pays for the Narcan and free needles.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

So essentially this bill further stacks the failures, mistakes, and problems of addicts on the backs of hard working, non-addicted tax payers.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Not surprising but it's a damn shame that they're not providing EpiPens instead of Narcan. That little girl in B Troop will likely succumb to her allergic reaction while the local volunteer FD heads in, gears up and waits for the one who can drive the bus but thank heavens we can save t_he_ _junkie_s on the spot.


----------

